# video of wahoo in the spread



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is a quick video of a wahoo in my spread on sat at the elbow.. you can see him go for one of the lures at the end of the video.. sorry to say we did not boat him..


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

That is super cool


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

:thumbup: Cool.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool!

Now I know why I always have a ballyhooed Islander 6' under right behind the boat.:thumbup:


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool. I guess it was too slow for him. "Mmmm, I think I'll pass "

Makes you wonder how many times we get window shopped while trolling some days.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JMB said:


> Cool. I guess it was too slow for him. "Mmmm, I think I'll pass "
> 
> Makes you wonder how many times we get window shopped while trolling some days.


I'm thinking the same thing every time I'm out. Thinking they are right there in the spread, but I'm dragging the wrong lures.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video. I've been wanting to get one of those cameras just to see how many fish come into the spread and get bored with me


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

very cool!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

cool viedo, i thought he was fixing to strike the camera! LOL, cool!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

what kind of camera is that? that is a great video


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool video. How far was the camera behind the boat?


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Interesting that he appears to stay right in the middle of the wake.....checks out the boat....and then slows for the bait. What was your speed?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool, I have pulled my GoPro in a Troll Pro housing a few times, but all I have yet to film is a lot of blue water!

Robert


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

That is awesome! Thanks for posting that up!


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool! Thanx for posting.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Try to answer all the questions... I troll at 7-9 knots, I made lets just say a trollpro using my Gopro (after looking at their websit 900 times I made one, it needs some work to get it stable) The camera is 60 feet behind the boat to get it out of the prop wash. It looks to be 3-5 feet underwater and tends to stay just about center. I use a steel cable that it clipped to the rear tiedown


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

cool! it almost looked like he wanted to eat the camera, hmmm.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Marshall after seeing that video and talking with you I was curious about the trollpro. Its crazy to pay that much money for one when like you said you can make one. Actually if you google it there is a guy on another forum that made one that looks great and he gives you the break down of the parts needed and pics.

try this link http://www.marlinnut.com/forums/t6706/


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

I seen that tom. The only thing is he leaves out a lot of details... stop by and i will show you the one i made... i will post a pic later tonight for you forum members.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

eddy2419 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Now I know why I always have a ballyhooed Islander 6' under right behind the boat.:thumbup:


I use the Ilander chrome hood myself and it definately works..!! Ballyhood with black and purple and a ballyhoo stuck inside the head.

I recieved the troll pro housing last Christmas and have yet to use it.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

He hit the chrome jet head black and red. Pulled a ton of line but got away


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

*Like the video. Was it on a GoPro or other?*

Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## swampthang1974 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats a awesome video


----------

